# Clay bar, mitt, cloth or block?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Right guys, now I find claying quite boring (only used the conventional bar) so I'm considering these new clay blocks, the Dodo medium one mainly because its only £12 or so! Which is best though, for the likes of marring etc as thats my biggest gripe with clay especially on my Black Gold! 

I did a quick check but would like to know thoughts on most products available & where from. :thumb:

Cheers guys


----------



## moss99 (Jul 17, 2007)

i have just ordered the art de shine clay cloth . seems to get good reviews


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've always been a clay bar persons but technology seems to have moved on. I have just recieved the Dodo fine and medium blocks from Dom in a swap deal so looking forward to giving them a go. Very well priced though at 12 quid I'd say. 

Sorry not much help lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope thats great guys, I just cannot justify spending £45 on a mitt! The dj ones seem good value


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Nope thats great guys, I just cannot justify spending £45 on a mitt! The dj ones seem good value


Don't quote me but I'm sure I read that the fine ones are very fine so would do for medium grade. Can't find the topic but am almost certain I read it


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have a fine grade DJ clay sponge and have used it on my MK2 focus RS and the results were good. Cars paint was not in bad condition and no to much contamination but it did remove what was there and from what i can see with little marring but still to get my HD light out and do a winter correction.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I've tested them and compared them with Megs Mild and Aggressive Clay.
The fine DDJ block doesn't remove much, the medium block works a bit better.
For me the biggest bugger with the blocks, was that you have barely any feeling during claying, with the contact surface.
When using a normal clay, you can follow the curves of a car much better and you'll hear and feel that you are removing polution and you also hear and feel that its gone at a certain moment.
You don't have that feeling realy with the blocks.

The test is overhere; http://autodetailing.nl/forum/showthread.php?7502-Review-Dodojuice-Square-Sponge-Clay-Pads
Maybe Google translate will help you, with understanding it.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I highly recommend the art de shine cloth. 20 miniuts ant the car is done.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ive got the medium DJ one and really like it due to the size and how you cant really drop it like clay. Just rinse it alot in a bucket of clean water, you will see dirt particles sink to the bottom.

Heres my mini review:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314160


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Just bought a ADS clay cloth. Hope it'll reduce the time taken - Matt says that it should be good for 40 cars/uses so better value for money than it might look at first.:thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

wylie coyote said:


> Just bought a ADS clay cloth. Hope it'll reduce the time taken - Matt says that it should be good for 40 cars/uses so better value for money than it might look at first.:thumb:


Where can I get one of these from?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> Where can I get one of these from?


Contact Matt (stangalang) from the ADS section. He'll sort you out - he's finalising this website at the moment but it's still a few weeks off I would assume.:thumb:


----------

